# Critique my 5yo gelding?



## myyky (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a new horse about two months ago, he is lovely and quiet, very sensible. I think he could set his hoof to anything. Question is, will he cope with everything?

I know none of these pics are perfect conformation shots but hopefully they are enough.




























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bhorselover (Aug 28, 2011)

Im not that great with confo critiques but I like him alot! Congratulations on him!


----------



## paintthesky (Apr 13, 2013)

I think it's hard to judge a horse by pictures. I'd have to see him to make a better judgment of him. But he has a nice coloring  Looks good.


----------



## towboater (Aug 19, 2013)

Good loooking horse.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

What do you mean by "will he cope with everything"? Is there's a particular discipline you are looking to do with him? 

From what I can tell he looks like a nice horse.
Possibly looks like he could be slightly sickle hocked in the second picture, but that could be the angle.
With better pictures you will get more honest replies from more people.


----------



## myyky (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry, more specifically low level eventing, and endurance. He is a standardbred (pacer) but doesn't seem to naturally pace.
I'll try and get some better photos tomorrow, weather permitting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Surely you have some better photos now Myyky?


----------



## myyky (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this RedTree! I do have better pics (I think)

Front on









Standing more camped out in front and behind than usual









Ridden









Hopefully these are a bit better? I forgot to ever take proper ones


----------



## myyky (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

He is a nice horse. I'm not the best but I will give it a shot. He does looked camped out in front but I don't think he really is, just the way he happened to be standing when the photo was shot. You can see in the 3rd pic he has his front legs under him better. He looks a little long in the back but not bad, and there appears to be a hump on his loin? Roach back or weak loin? He is a little sickle hocked, but very slight. From the first pic of the front shot he looks to be cow hocked or toed out in back. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong on anything.


----------



## myyky (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks L2L, yep he does have a slightly roached back. Seems to be a common thing in stb - surprisingly many of them seem to lessen when they stop pacing and learn to work 'correctly'. 

The third pic is how his legs usually are, he's definitely standing camped out in both directions in that pic haha but I thought it might be easier to see other stuff than in the photo of him with a rider.

Thanks for your input L2L


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

I still think he is a great horse and a gorgeous color to boot. Have you thought about maybe having an equine chiro come out and look at his back? I have a 4yo filly and she was out in the same place and had a bump there and a chiro came out and did an adjustment and right after it was almost completely gone. Just a thought.


----------



## myyky (Sep 8, 2010)

He has had a good local chiro come out a few times before - first when he was first broken in, then about 2 months broken, and then a third time a month or so after that. He was sore in all the places to expect after being broken to saddle (back, slightly hamstrings, shoulders) but the third time he came out he gave no pain response or tightness in the muscles so I think it might be a time thing. He is the sort of horse that lets you know if he is sore (very much a wuss)

I love his colour.. but I want him to hurry up and go proper dapple grey


----------

